# 147grain target ammunition price research



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I completed pricing research on 147gr FMJ/TMJ target ammo for IDPA competition, and thought I would share the best prices I have found. One day I may go into reloading but for now I am just gonna buy what I need. Shipping is to Virginia where I live. There were others that I found but didn't make it into the lowest pricing list. Winchester and American Eagle and Remington have ammo, but at least $.31/round delivered. It looks like SGammo has the best pricing...that is good considering new brass ammo. I have tried the Ga Arms and no problems, but has anyone tried the Tactical Ammunition ammo? Any opinions on this list?

Distributor:Brand ________Type______________Cost___Shipping_Total__Rounds_PerRound
Tactical Ammunition __147 round nose Reman__$220.00 $24.46 $244.46 1000 $0.24446
Natchez: Lawman_____147 flat nose__________$239.80 $23.67 $263.47 1000 $0.26347
SGammo: Lawman____147 flat nose__________$219.80 $16.00 $235.80 1000 $0.2358
East Coast: CCI Blazer AL_147 flat nose_______$122.40 $11.76 $134.16 500 $0.26832
Georgia Arms_________147 round nose Reman__$280.00 $22.00 $302.00 1000 $0.302

Thanks,
CC


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Just curious, but why are you using 147gr for IDPA?


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

subsonic is softer recoil. Power factor is the same as 115gr, but the discharge has a softer quality to it and less muzzle-flip. You can feel the difference and acquire the target a bit faster. Most of the top shooters are using 147gr I was told. (Not that I am a top shooter mind you...got a long way to go there.) I need all the help I can get. I placed 9th of 20 and 21st of 28 in my last two matches. Just trying to get every advantage under the rules. 
CC


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

stick with 115grain


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

OK, I'll bite. Any reasons other than cost?


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

higher velocity(which makes a flatter trajectory), less gravitation force applied since its lighter. it is more prone to windage problems but thats only in strong winds or long distances. heavy bullets generally have more impact force but in competition its nothing to be concerned about. just my 2 cents its up to you on what you want


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

147 is a good IPDA load.......Especially if you can get some loaded correctly like AE 147. 115's are ok loads but it is my experiance, in competition, heavier bullets give less barrel flip and are softer shooting. Which is so much more important then flat trajectory at 7 yards or less. With new guys like us need to shoot a soft yet legal bullet. Personally I use 124g but have shot my buddies 147 reloads and they are very soft. If you want to save a half a buck on 50 bullets or just find the biggest selection go the 115 route.........otherwise I think you are on the right track here clax.

RCG


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

OK, so I have some conclusions based on my trip to the range tonight:

1) 147gr ammo defnitely has less muzzle-flip than 115, and presumably 124gr. Recoil is more manageable as well. I shot American Eagle 147gr flatpoint and GeorgiaArms 147gr roundpoint (reman) and compared it to CCI Blazer 115gr rounds. I think the recoil is still there but the power curve is different and it makes recoil more manageable.
2) Georgia Arms 147gr has less recoil (and presumably lower velocity) than the American Eagle. There is a definite difference. I would choose the GeorgiaArms over the AE.
3) My Cz75Shadow will shoot both AE and GA reliably...no FTF, no FTE...perfect. 
4) They were both equally accurate.

It remains to be seen whether the price difference is worth the value of 147gr at the prices on the web for GeorgiaArms...or at the Gun Show. (It was $15/50 at the gun show.) 

I am going to try Lawman and CCI Blazer 147 before I make a decision. (I don't think I can get less than 1000 Tactical Ammunition brand, so may wait.) I also have a good deal on Jack Ross ammo which I may try. 

Thanks,
CC


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Clax, with all the ammo you apparently buy and all the trouble you go through researching and all the time you spend researching, you should start reloading. Then all the research you do you would have control over. You could put your A...retentive tendancies to good use. The powders, the amounts, the primers, the bullets, the lengths .....ahhhh the perfect load. And you made it yourself. 

You seem to me the perfect reloading guy. Screw the how much per/hour it costs. That stuff is a soft cost and drives people crazy. The reward is looking at your bullets, prettier then the crap you have been buying. Consistant and accurate and you know you did it right. If you want less recoil .....you make less recoil. You will get pay back in less then 2000 rounds and be saving every round there after. You could have loaded 70 bulets in the time it took you to type that crazy list on the other ammo thread man. you got the time and the desire, you are the personality to do it. Stop hoping for the best value and make it yourself. Stop looking everywhere the internet takes you. Step up and roll your own.

Do it!

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Clax, with all the ammo you apparently buy and all the trouble you go through researching and all the time you spend researching, you should start reloading. Then all the research you do you would have control over. You could put your A...retentive tendancies to good use. The powders, the amounts, the primers, the bullets, the lengths .....ahhhh the perfect load. And you made it yourself.
> 
> You seem to me the perfect reloading guy. Screw the how much per/hour it costs. That stuff is a soft cost and drives people crazy. The reward is looking at your bullets, prettier then the crap you have been buying. Consistant and accurate and you know you did it right. If you want less recoil .....you make less recoil. You will get pay back in less then 2000 rounds and be saving every round there after. You could have loaded 70 bulets in the time it took you to type that crazy list on the other ammo thread man. you got the time and the desire, you are the personality to do it. Stop hoping for the best value and make it yourself. Stop looking everywhere the internet takes you. Step up and roll your own.
> 
> ...


but then the fault lies with one person.......... no debate, no opinion, no one else to point to..... thats a very tough spot to be in


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

tumbleweed


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Clax, with all the ammo you apparently buy and all the trouble you go through researching and all the time you spend researching, you should start reloading. Then all the research you do you would have control over. You could put your A...retentive tendancies to good use. The powders, the amounts, the primers, the bullets, the lengths .....ahhhh the perfect load. And you made it yourself.
> 
> You seem to me the perfect reloading guy. Screw the how much per/hour it costs. That stuff is a soft cost and drives people crazy. The reward is looking at your bullets, prettier then the crap you have been buying. Consistant and accurate and you know you did it right. If you want less recoil .....you make less recoil. You will get pay back in less then 2000 rounds and be saving every round there after. You could have loaded 70 bulets in the time it took you to type that crazy list on the other ammo thread man. you got the time and the desire, you are the personality to do it. Stop hoping for the best value and make it yourself. Stop looking everywhere the internet takes you. Step up and roll your own.
> Do it!
> RCG


Somehow I lost track of this thread. Thanks for the great suggestion, Recoilguy. I have been considering doing my own reloading and it does sound great to be able to get the perfect load, learn about all the different powders and bullets and collect brass at a match like my IDPA buddies do, etc. (Two of our venues require hand-pickup of brass....lots of bending over and scratchin in the dirt...might make that more rewarding.).

The problem is time...well lack thereof. I love to shoot IDPA matches and there aren't that many in NoVa, so I have been travelling to Chesapeake, Charlottesville and Richmond, VA to go to matches, and Annapolis, MD as well. I have shot a match every weekend since August. Plus I like to shoot Sporting Clays and try to do that once a week, plus at least one range practice a week. Plus, I usually work a 48 hour week, and then there's visiting my daughter in Richmond whenever I can, and then there's girlfriend time and music concerts every now and then, plus taking care of the house, laundry, etc. (Youngest is away at college, oldest is on his own.,..no wife.) I just don't see where I will find the time.

I am not sure why Ted brought fault into the equation. My philosophy is this: The gun isn't what makes me accurate...I am the one that makes the gun accurate. I can simply makes some guns shoot more accurately. The only time I have ever had problems with ammo is the cheap steel stuff, like Wolf. Not sure why, but I can't make the cheap steel stuff shoot straight or feed properly.

Maybe next year if I can find the time and maybe I will find good deals on used reloading equipment I will make a stab at reloading.

In the meantime I will continue to search for the best deals on ammo and post about it.

Thanks,
CC


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you show up at a match with reloads or remanufactured ammo, match officials can (will?) ask you for a sample to weigh a bullet and shoot over a chronograph and make sure it meets a minimum power factor, to keep folks from getting an advantage by shooting powder-puff/creampuff loads. If you show up with factory ammo from a major manufacturer, they usually don't bother to test it. The officials can do this at any time, including at the end of a match, AFTER the final scores have been posted. If your ammo is too lightly loaded, they'll simply disqualify you.

For that reason, I'd just pick one of the center three on the list you posted, above. Myself, I use a lot of the Blazer aluminum-case stuff, as it shoots reliably and very accurately in all my guns and I don't have to worry about losing brass outside in snowy or wet/muddy conditions, but I know some ranges don't allow it (too much of a pain to sort out of the regular casings, if they are usually sold as scrap metal brass).

From the IDPA 2005 rule book (still in effect, I believe):










Link: http://www.idpa.com/Documents/IDPARuleBook2005.pdf


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with Atlanta Arms and Ammo match-grade bullets?

Or, anyone have experience with Jack Ross ammunition?

Thinking of trying them both out.

I took advantage of the American Express Small Business deal this saturday, and combined with the Natchez 10% discount, I got 600 9mm Lawman 147gr TMJ, plus 750 9mm PMC Brass 115gr, plus 50 CCI Blazer Aluminum 147gr for an average of 20.2 cents per round, after shipping and all discounts including the $25 one from Amex. Before shipping it was 18.05 cents per round. 

Deals are out there if you look for them. I would be buying Ga Arms if I could get these kinds of prices on 147gr. 

CC


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

They can test my ammo anytime they want. I have no doubt that what I bring to competition will meet or exceed the requirements of the sanctioning body. That is part os what making the perfect load is. If Blazer can mass produce it to that level I surely can individual make ammo that coplies. Probably made with better components, more consistant, and tested by me in my guns. 

I have nothing against ammo buyers, I just like making the ammo I shoot.

RCG


----------

